# New aftermarket radio installed!



## brettfulford (May 21, 2012)

did you ever find an answer to this? i just installed a kenwood 7190 with the aswc and have run into the same issue


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nope. I could not get this resolved. No steering wheel controls for me...


----------

